# Free Carbon Express Broadheads



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Carbon Express is giving away their broadheads. You pay for shipping and handling ($4.95). Here is the link.

http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/cms/ ... lblade.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck getting that thing to fly out of your 330 fps speedbow. :?


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine only shoots 270. I figure for $5.00 it's worth a try.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I shot the F-15 expandable last year. Good flight and in theory it works well. I just wasn't able to connect with anything to really test them.


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

They fly great out of my setup. 405 grain arrow @ 331 fps....caused amazing damage on my elk last year, no tracking involved, watched it drop 40 yards from being shot. It left a blood trail ray charles could follow. They are in the quiver ready for this year.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

well everyone i just got my F-15 Broadhead from carbon express and took it out side to shoot it at my 3D deer Target and after the second shot i pulled the broadhead out and found that won of the blades busted , no tell me everyone if the broadhead cant even handle a 3D foam deer target how is this going to work on a real deer ?


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I put in an order on there web site and have yet to hear anything from them. No emails nothing I sure hope i did not just get ripped off.


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

I have shot these heads into my rhinehart/ block/ yellow jacket countless times and never broke a blade??? However I never pull it out, rather I unscrew the head before I pull the arrow out. I broke A LOT of blades trying to remove arrows from targets before I started removing the heads. Hopefully if my arrow is twisting in flight (like it should) the cut channel in the target will be twisted. I found it pretty hard to remove the head without seeing the exact path it cut through the foam, putting a ton of tension on the blades plus tearing large holes in the face of my targets. I have not shot a deer with these, just an elk....clean pass through with the head buried in the hill behind the animal. Luckily no rocks were hit and that head is still (after a resharpen) very usable. 

Rockymountainelk- I think you may want to try to get in touch with them. I did the online freebie deal and recevied a conf e-mail within seconds. Hope it all goes smooth for ya.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought them last year and shot a few into my target "Morrell". After about 10 shots with one I did also notice that one of the blades was bent a little bit and didn't return to the same spot. When I bought the 3 pack it came with extra blades so I just swapped one out. I'll tell you what Mr. Sanchez, if you're in the SLC area I'll check my stuff and if I've got another extra blade I'd be glad to hook you up if you're serious about using it this fall. 

I trust them in flight and they deployed well in my target shots, giving it a channel entrance rather than the razor blade thickness. Can't wait to put the smack on Mr. Bull in 3 weeks with the F-15.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Got It! Shot It! Put It in the trash. I finally did get the F-15 fixed blade head i ordered. Took it out right away to give it a try. It does not fly anywhere near my fieldtrips but it is somewhat consistent so the accuracy problem could be fixed. The BIG problem with this head is that it did not get its name from the way it looks. It got its name from the way it sounds. I thought for sure my delta deer target was going to take of running on me when it heard this fighter jet flying towards it. It really does sound about like an F15 jet. It does not matter how big the wound channel would be in an animal because unless you are only about 2 yards away just about every animal on the planet would be able to hear this thing coming in time to get out of the way.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I sent off for mine last week and received it on Monday. I didn't get to shoot it until tonight. My quick review is that these suckers are devastating. I also shot the fixed blade. 

I had left my block in my truck and my wife was out doing some shopping so I got the bright idea to try my bag target. My first impression upon opening the broadhead was that it was extremely sharp right out of the box. I took a shot at 20 yards. The F-15 dual blade fixed broadhead passed effortlessly through the bag, went through an old piece of wooden fence post behind the bag, and sailed another 15 yards or so into an alfalfa field I always shoot toward. :shock: 

I then compared the F-15 to the Grizz Trick and the Montec broadheads I've been shooting lately. The Grizz Trick stopped halfway up the arrow, no exit even though it tore the crap out of the front of the bag. The Montec went into the fletchings and gave me an exit, but did not pass completely through. 

That's all the review you get. I didn't want to destroy my bag so I just shot once with each broadhead. I'm thinking deer and elk would see the F-15 as one bad piece of voodoo.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I sent off for mine last week and received it on Monday. I didn't get to shoot it until tonight. My quick review is that these suckers are devastating. I also shot the fixed blade.
> 
> I had left my block in my truck and my wife was out doing some shopping so I got the bright idea to try my bag target. My first impression upon opening the broadhead was that it was extremely sharp right out of the box. I took a shot at 20 yards. The F-15 dual blade fixed broadhead passed effortlessly through the bag, went through an old piece of wooden fence post behind the bag, and sailed another 15 yards or so into an alfalfa field I always shoot toward. :shock:
> 
> ...


Did you notice the F-15 sound that rockymountainelk mentioned?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Did you notice the F-15 sound that rockymountainelk mentioned?


Nah. I can't hear worth a crap. Too many guns and too much rock 'n' roll.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I use the Max Hunter vanes which most say are loud so it sounds like with the F-15 and my vanes I'm all about the loud set up this year


----------

